
MixPanel has been harvesting passwords (by mistake) - sairamkunala
https://www.reddit.com/r/analytics/comments/7ukw4n/mixpanel_js_library_has_been_harvesting_passwords/
======
chatmasta
Reason #999 to run an ad blocker

